# New pet...STO, flying squirrel or acacia rats?



## Baby_sloth_wrangler (Nov 26, 2010)

I've been reading up on the above critters as I want a new exotic pet. My first choice would be the flyer but I have heard some people say they become shyer as they age and once they are adult they are not friendly, but other people say they become very close to their owners. I guess in parts its due to individual differences, but I'd really like a pet I can handle (even if it is just using me as a tree :lol2. Also, is it true you need to get them at a very young age to tame them, I have heard as young as 6 weeks? I had a look at the Flying Squirrel Association and was a bit confused by the advice regarding vit D. exposure through supplements/lighting so if anyone could tell me what they use I'd be much obliged!

I also really like the idea of both short tailed opossums and acacia rats, so if anyone has any stories or info to share it would be very welcome!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I truly love STOs as pets.... They're great little characters that steal your heart completely!


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

I breed STO'S and they are wonderful pets getting really tame and will come out at pretty much any time of the day unlike flying squirrels which are very nocturnal . They don't smell, don't take up much space are very clean and don't smell or make a noise what else can i say i could vouch for them all day long 


if you need any info let me know 


suzanne


----------



## Baby_sloth_wrangler (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks both of you! Is the site "Know Your STO" OK for care advice? What do I've mostly looked on there, though I would plan on giving them a much bigger enclosure than a hamster cage if I did choose an STO. you feed your guys? Any links to good info on care would be much appreciated, the web is so flippin vast its hard to tell what's good and what's not!:lol2:


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

hi, 
yes that site is really good i got loads of breeding info off it, food each is different but mostly iams cat biscuits, fruit, insects, yoghurt, chicken, egg is what i use

you can use a hamster cage just a really big one with loads of levels and things to do in it , they love wheels to run on 


suzanne


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I would go with a flying squirrel but that may be as I have one sitting with me now hehe!
They are really great, they are nocturnal in the wild but they adapt to when you are awake pretty well. They do not smell or make mess and they are just such little characters :flrt:.
They are really fun to play with (letting them glide down onto you being one of the more amusing things but it is also nice to look at their cute little faces when you tickle them behind the ear). It is also fun to give them nuts in shells and watch them getting into them.

I really love flying squirrels but I do not have a STO or Acacia rat to compare them to.

-
Elina


----------



## Baby_sloth_wrangler (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Arwen, they are growing on me even more lol!

And Elina your flying squirrels sound cool! Do they do OK alone? I have read a lot of US sites saying they are fine alone but some say the same thing about sugar gliders and obv. its not the case! How do you provide them with D3? Thanks in advance! :2thumb:


----------



## simon222 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Id go for a Southern Flying Squirrel (s)*

Hi am new to Southern Flying Squirrels ( SFS )

I have had mine now for 6 weeks and he was nearly 7 months old when i got him, he was sat in a pet shop, he did get touched but not often as the pet shop sells many other critters,and are very busy.

He(Hecules) has come on really great, was a little timid/shy at first but now he sits with me and washes my hairs on my arms, and licks my finger nail (thumb) why i dont know.

He doesnt come to me yet when i call him, i have to get him to play out lol.

ive slowly changed his times , as they are nocturnal ,i get him out at 6pm, (was 10pm before he appeared) He has a run around then plays with his tennis ball yes a tennis ball , he sits on top as the ball rolls, he thinks he is a clown lol.
As for gliding only 3 times, mine would rather climb then fly/glide

Then recently he watches im a celebrity get me out of here ,he just sits either on my head or my arm watching it for the full 60 mins or now 90mins.

One tip Pecan nuts if you give them too many , their wee does smell strong, so now i give Hercules one (1) every other day and the wee smell has gone, poo's are micro and dont smell.

As for how many 2 have ,im unsure myself, i want to get him friend but dont know to go for male or female.

Im worried if i get him a friend or girlfriend i may loose his trust so there is something to think about there.

Theres not alot of info or books on them, so its learn by yourself, try usa forums, but only take what someone says as a guide only. what works for one person doesnt for another

My pennys worth......................Simon :2thumb:

For D3 i have calcium sticks ,salt lick, and mealy worms, he is not keen but does eat them and the best thing my likes is Quail Eggs 2 a week, i crack them open a little hard as they seem to have a thick skin under the shell.

Sugar gliders are great but the 2 people i know say they smell and have gone a bit wilder with age, this could be to them not playing with them as much as they did ?????
as for STO i dont know not mine thing..Sorry


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I keep Fedex and Titch together and always have since I got them so I do not know how they are alone bar what I have read on forums.

Simon22 it is so funny that yours watched TV, mine do not like it but I think this is just due to how bright the TV is.

Walnuts in the shell are my twos faves at the moment, keeps them busy for ages!

My squirrels have Brisky southern flying squirrel food (http://www.brisky.com/8/index.php?_fa=viewproduct&id=77&cid=360) which I order from the US, fruit, vegetables, mealworms, mushrooms, a rabbit salt lick and a mineral block.

-
Elina


----------



## Baby_sloth_wrangler (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! Can't flippin' decide between the two now lol! They both sound really fun and sweet!


----------

